
Toxoplasma gondii – 30 to 50% of humanity has a brain parasite - _98fj
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii
======
nibs
My (almost) entirely unscientific thesis is that this is why cats are
domesticated. They are neurotic and totally useless pets, but people love
them, specifically certain people. The "crazy cat lady" probably just had toxo
induced psychosis. [1] PS. The immunosuppressant drug that treats toxo
symptoms in the immunocompromised (ie. AIDs infected) is the one that Martin
Shkreli got famous raising the price of. [1]:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-
your...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-
making-you-crazy/308873/)

~~~
Nadya
_> They are neurotic and totally useless pets, but people love them,
specifically certain people._

You've never had mice in your pantries before modern storing containers. ;)
Cats hunt rodents and often bugs/other pests. Dogs aren't as good at hunting
mice.

~~~
nibs
Good point. I ommitted farm cats, despite growing up on a farm. In that case,
they are useful.

